# Vitamin D



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

I've recently started taking 1,000IU of Vitamin D and I'm having some pretty awesome effects. :boogie 

No tinnitus (ringing ears, which I've had for 3+ years), much better sleep, much more calm etc.. I'm really feeling a lot better.

So I guess I managed to develop a Vitamin D deficiency, while living in Greece. (lots of sunshine). Awesome. xD


----------



## nox (May 18, 2010)

I didn't know Vitamin D deficiency causes tinnitus.

Whats the max amount to take without harm?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I have vitamin D in one of my supplements, it's very good for you.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

nox said:


> I didn't know Vitamin D deficiency causes tinnitus.
> 
> Whats the max amount to take without harm?


I think there is no harm taking high doses of vit. d as long as your calcium levels are OK. Vitamin D needs calcium and calcium needs Vit D.

You can take 5000IU safely per day.

Cod liver oil has vit. D. I suggest Cod liver oil strongly to keep Vit a and D in check but also balance the omega 3 to omega 6 ratio. Better Omega 3 ratio could help with bouncing heart when anxious.


----------



## nox (May 18, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I started supplementing vit D, and I now feel a lot better in general. I like that D is available in liquid form.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Vitamin D also comes in sun form


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

woot said:


> Vitamin D also comes in sun form


Yeah but we SA people are not exactly the outgoing type, so a pill is more convenient xD


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Yeah but we SA people are not exactly the outgoing type, so a pill is more convenient xD


You can still have SA and go outside in the sun


----------



## Colli (Jan 21, 2010)

woot said:


> Vitamin D also comes in sun form


Sun is a rarity here in Scotland!


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, a little update on this!

Turns out I was indeed vitamin D deficient, and it wasn't just some placebo effect.

Even after months of vitamin D supplementation (I've been taking vit D all this time), my vitamin D 25(OH)D blood test was at 32.4 ng/ml which is just a little above the 30ng/ml reference minimum. (below this level calcium metabolism is compromised). Recommended levels for optimal health are even higher at 40-60 ng/ml, so I'll continue supplementing.

If anyone tries vitamin D, from what I've read so far, you should take softgels and not tablets, because tablets are very poorly absorbed, and you probably need to take more than 3,000-4,000IU / day. See this thread and vitaminDcouncil

Now I'm much more talkative and much much happier. :boogie Sleep problems and anxiety have been pretty much cured now.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Hiro said:


> Yeah but we SA people are not exactly the outgoing type, so a pill is more convenient xD


You can easily get it from lard (pork fat)/beacon too.

"Lard contains 2800 units of vitamin D per 100 grams."

I'm enjoying over 100 grams of lard daily.


----------



## jasikajack (Sep 3, 2010)

Vitamin D is an important part of a healthy diet,Vitamin D is one of the only vitamins produced naturally by the body, body to produce vitamin D, it has to be exposed to an adequate amount of sunlight,find good amounts of vitamin D in certain kinds of fish that are rich in omega-3 fatty acids.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Did you guys know that getting sunlight to your genital area boosts your testosterone by 200% ?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vitamin D supplementation is a lot higher than thought, thanks to the modern, indoor lifestyle. Even more so if you live in a northern climate!



> Vitamin D and Your Health Treatment
> 
> *Treating Disease With Vitamin D*
> 
> We predict the future recommended daily allowance (RDA) for vitamin D, for otherwise healthy people, will be at least 1000 IU/day (in the new official units for vitamins, this translates to 25 ug/day). This amount is already the consensus of nutrition experts in the field of osteoporosis and vitamin D. Such recommendations only apply to healthy people. If you have vitamin D deficiency, or the diseases of vitamin D deficiency, you need to be under the care of a physician.


http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/treatment.shtml

Deficiency can cause muscle aches and pains, cloudy memory and depression. I would know, I live in the Northeast and was recently diagnosed with severe deficiency!


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I should know, I live in the Northeast and was recently diagnosed with severe deficiency!


Did you have a 25(OH)D blood test? What was it's value?

Were you prescribed anything? I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Huh, apparently I'm vitamin D deficient, like 10, when the normal range is 32-100. I don't know if its a recent thing since I moved to a northern climate 8 months ago, or if it just exacerbated it. Anyways I start taking supplements tomorrow, we'll see how that goes. And vitamin D actually isn't in all that many foods, fish, eggs, and cured meats, as well as fortified in some dairy, but I don't buy whole milk. I think it makes more sense to think of the correlation between depression and vit D defeciency as depressed people not getting enough sun than the deficiency causing the depression, but it could be a contributing factor.


----------

